# General > Recipes >  fresh pineapple

## starflower

In our house we love fresh Pineapple, does anyone have any recipes to share using fresh pineapple either savoury or sweet.

Thanks in advance

----------


## Leanne

Slice into rings and fry until caramelised with with a little butter, malibu and brown sugar. Make some icecream with a tin of coconut cream and malibu. It's delish!!

Another goodie is Khmer Curry. It's a srilankan pineapple curry.

----------


## orkneycadian

Far to nice to put in a curry IMO!  FResh pineapple in this house is lucky if it gets blessed with cream, as eating it on its own is so lush!  So sorry, not much help with the recipe!  Stick the tinned stuff in the recipe, and save the fresh stuff for "eating"!

----------


## Hoida

Pineapple fritters always goes down well in our house, served with cream, ice cream or whatever

----------


## lou123

you can do lots with pineapples, sweets inc pineapple icecream, upside down pineapple cake, juice the pineapple and make pineapple pannacotta's, pineapple muffins, cocktails lol pineapple smoothies,pineapple cobbler,
savories inc fried and placed on a nice gammon steak, pineapple fritters, if making sweet and sour chicken add pineapple to your sauce, pineapple chutney, pineapple jam, grilling them on the bbq with a sugar syrup is nice too or bbq sauce, pineapple souffle,pineapple and bacon wraps, add pineapple into salads , pineapple salsa,
lots of things you can make with a very unrated fruit you could google pineapple recipes and im sure you will find heaps of stuff you can do  
hope this gives you inspiration

----------


## cecile

have you watched come dine with me recently? there was this indian lass she made a dessert with fresh pineapple that looked scrummy, have a look at the website as i dont remember the name it.

----------


## silverlady

1 whole fresh pineapple or one large tin of pineapple slices/chunks in syrup, bag of marshmallows, large carton whipping cream.
Whizz pineapple but not till completely smooth, leave some texture.  Cut mallows into quarters (use scissors that have been dipped in boiling water makes it easy to cut mallows) and add to pineapple, leave in fridge overnight or for several hours. Whip cream with a little caster sugar and fold gently into the mixture.  Enjoy!

----------


## starflower

Thumbs up for all your suggestions love it  :Smile:

----------


## Gracie

How do you tell when a fresh pineapple is ripe?  Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Leanne

> How do you tell when a fresh pineapple is ripe?  Thanks


If you pull the centre leaf and it comes out easily then your pineapple is ripe  :Smile:

----------


## Gracie

Thanks Leanne, I'll be off to get one now  :Grin:

----------

